# Xorg from ports failing at Building for intltool-0.50.2_1 with syntax error



## gladiola (Jun 19, 2015)

I am having difficulty installing xorg from ports.  During the installation I receive an error during the stage where intltool is built for xkeyboard.  
On my last attempt, I ran the port with the command: `make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes install clean >& out.txt`  I redirected stdout and stderr because I don't have a window to scroll with on that machine.

The error message I received is below:

```
===>  Staging for xorg-server-1.14.7_5,1
===>  xorg-server-1.14.7_5,1 depends on package: xkeyboard-config>=2.5 - not found
===>  Verifying install for xkeyboard-config>=2.5 in /usr/ports/x11/xkeyboard-config
===>  xkeyboard-config-2.14 depends on executable: xkbcomp - found
===>  xkeyboard-config-2.14 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>  xkeyboard-config-2.14 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>  xkeyboard-config-2.14 depends on package: libiconv>=1.14_8 - found
===>  xkeyboard-config-2.14 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>  xkeyboard-config-2.14 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xorg-macros.pc - found
===>  xkeyboard-config-2.14 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - not found
===>  Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract in /usr/ports/textproc/intltool
===>  Building for intltool-0.50.2_1
gmake[5]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/textproc/intltool/work/intltool-0.50.2'
 /bin/sh ./config.status
./config.status: 1369: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected
Makefile:260: recipe for target 'Makefile' failed
gmake[5]: *** [Makefile] Error 2
gmake[5]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/textproc/intltool/work/intltool-0.50.2'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/intltool
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xkeyboard-config
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xkeyboard-config
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server
$
```

I am particularly interested in the syntax error 
	
	



```
./config.status: 1369: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected
```
.  Does this mean that I have made a syntax error somewhere?  Or, does it indicate a problem with the makefile or port?  

I do use a DasKeyboard with my machines; but, I tried a reboot with the keyboard disconnected; I saw no change.  I think the error is with the makefile.  Is that so?  What's the best way to get it fixed?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 19, 2015)

The first question: do you have anything in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2015)

Second question: What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## gladiola (Jun 19, 2015)

In /etc, `cat make.conf | more` says `cat: make.conf: No such file or directory`

FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 22:51:51 UTC 2014.  I ran portsnap before starting up the install.  A copy of my dmesg is uploaded with my ethernet address redacted.

I went over to the directory where the syntax error was referenced.  I made some copies of the file.  The config.status was in /usr/ports/textproc/intltool/work/intltool-0.50.2.

config.status.txt is a strait copy with a .txt to permit upload.  

config.status.out.txt is a line numbered copy from `cat -n config.status > config.status.out.txt` 

1369.out.txt is a copy from `cat -n config.status | grep 1369 > 1369.out.txt`
1300config.status.out.txt is a copy from `cat -n config.status | grep "13[0-9][0-9] > 1300conifg.status.out.txt` to show the syntax error line in context


----------



## kpa (Jun 19, 2015)

Update your system with `freebsd-update fetch update` (or source based update if you're using that). I wouldn't be surprised that the problem is caused by lack of security/errata updates on your system.


----------



## gladiola (Jun 23, 2015)

No change.  I updated the operating system using freebsd-update(8) commands as outlined in chapter 24.2 of the manual.  I updated the ports again using portsnap(8).  I receive the same errors as before.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2015)

Odd, it builds just fine here. It's a bit of a long shot but there may be some local modifications interfering. Try this:

```
rm -rf /usr/ports/*
portsnap fetch extract
```
That should clear out everything and give you a fresh ports tree.


----------



## gladiola (Jun 24, 2015)

Many thanks.  That worked on the first try.


----------

